# Brute Force 750i Blinking Lights Won't start



## Dustey

Recently i went for a drive and my bike quit running there is eletrical power but the engine won't start. When i try to start it the belt light flashes and fi light and an f light flashes where the speed is shown. the oil light is constantly flashing. On top of that the 2wd and 4wd lights are going back and forth.


----------



## Guest

Not sure if it will work but try disconnecting battery and see if ecu resets. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dustey

I have tried that and no progress. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## RYAN.

If it makes a loud click take off your negative and positive wires going to battery and give them a scrubbing with sandpaper or Scotch brite and tighten them back down real good, my mud pro does what your describing every now and then and that's my remedy also check your ground coming from your battery 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Dustey

I'll go try that now, I'll give feed back when i get back. Also I live in canada so it's pretty cold here would that have something to with stuff frozen in the pipes?


----------



## Dustey

I tried what you said and I still have the same symptoms. My dynojet power commander was unhooked from the battery when i went out then I hooked it back up and nothing changed do I need that for anything important?


----------



## Guest

Not trying to insult your intelligence but are you sure that your battery hasn't just crapped out on you. Will it turn over? If not try jumping off.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dustey

I charged the battery a few days and the same day the bike quit I'll try recharging. 

Appearantly he FI and Temp light are normal to come on when you try to turn on the brute force according to the owners manual so they aren't the problem.

So heres the problem again, When I turn the key the oil light starts flashing and the 2wd and 4wd are flashing at 1 second intervals. When i try to start the engine the belt light flashes.


----------



## RYAN.

Have you done a belt reset?

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Dustey

I'll try that too, but I watched a video on the belt reset and his oil light was flashing like mine and his belt light was flashing constantly. Mine only flashes once and thats when i try to start the engine. Plus my 2wd and 4wd lights are going back and forth. 

I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## RYAN.

Ya man pretty much going to be a process of elimination type thing unless you wanna pay a dealer 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Dustey

Well I did the belt reset today, and well it still doesn't work.
But I noticed when I try to start the engine there is a click @ the actuater above the belt housing. When it clicks the 2wd and 4wd light stop blinking back and forth and stay 4wd. It clicks again and they start flashing again. 

So is there a way i can fix this or will i have to buy a new actuator?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Bad battery bud thrm are all symptoms of a low battery sounds like the cold has completely killed your battery and it wnt take a charge. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dustey

Haha, the battery is covered in frost so I wouldn't doubt! Thanks for the advice I'm going to try recharging it in the house to let it warm up, if that does not work I'll but a new one.


----------



## Guest

Goodtimes said:


> Not trying to insult your intelligence but are you sure that your battery hasn't just crapped out on you. Will it turn over? If not try jumping off.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


But...uh...that....what......just kidding. Good luck.:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dustey

Yeah the battery was not the problem... Any other ideas?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Chexk the main ground wire on your bike. Make sure all grounds have a good connection 

fatboyz customz


----------



## RYAN.

U gotta voltage meter? I would start checking wires u gotta have a broken wire somewhere .. 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Guest

I know it's a long shot but is it possible that your engine braking system is malfunctioning? I am not personally familiar with how the KEBC works but I read yesterday a thread about deleting the KEBC system on a teryx and it was said that it can be done on a teryx but not on a brute because it will put it in limp mode and the 2wd and 4wd lights will blink back and forth. Like I said I know nothing about this but when I read this.....maybe someone can shed some light on the possibility:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax

theres a thread here in the how 2s ,describing how to delete the kebc on the brutes ,not sure but i do beleve it was done on a brute way before the t-rex came along, i have completed this mod on my brute with no side effects


----------



## bigblackbrute

Just throwing this out there but have u checked to make sure your kill switch is in the run position. I know on mine if its off the bike will not turn over.

fatboyz customz


----------



## Dustey

I've checked the killswitch


----------



## wolf_36

rmax said:


> theres a thread here in the how 2s ,describing how to delete the kebc on the brutes ,not sure but i do beleve it was done on a brute way before the t-rex came along, i have completed this mod on my brute with no side effects


I have also done this mod , and sounds like your having the same trouble I had to make me delete it , haven't had any problem with flashing since


----------



## Dustey

Alright when I try to start the bike the volt meter reads 5 volts when holding the ignition switch(It should be 12 volts right since its a 12 volt battery), so this could either be a short or the battery right? Or could this be a solenoid problem, the bike shut off when it was running so probably not but just to check could someone tell me how to jump the solenoid? I read a thread about someone trying it but I don't know how.


----------



## Guest

What test did you perform earlier to make you think your battery is good and how old is your battery. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax

jump across the 2 large terminal post with an old screw driver, it will spark an may burn the screw driver a little ,thats why i say use old 1, where are you getting the 5v reading -battery terminal/starter relay, or other location


----------



## Dustey

The battery, one on the negative one on the positive. Also the battery is less than 5 months old. Since it ran low on oil would the motor be seized and it is just taking to much power to try and turn it over?


----------



## RYAN.

Dustey said:


> The battery, one on the negative one on the positive. Also the battery is less than 5 months old. Since it ran low on oil would the motor be seized and it is just taking to much power to try and turn it over?


That's a good possibility see if your starter is getting close to 12v if so then id would say your crank bearings are gone

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## rmax

un


Dustey said:


> The battery, one on the negative one on the positive. Also the battery is less than 5 months old. Since it ran low on oil would the motor be seized and it is just taking to much power to try and turn it over?


you should have some voltage drop at the battery ,but i can not see a drop to 5v, i would try a new battery first, did it just run low or out


----------



## Dustey

The neutral light will not come on when in the shifter is @ the neutral position, it will not go into low or reverse either.


----------



## rmax

any more problems with this bike,let us hear them all so we can try to find a common spot to stsrt from


----------



## bigblackbrute

start might be froze up. One way for sure to tell if the motor is seized is to take the plastic cover off the left side of motor and put a socket on the big bolt. It will be kinda hard to roll over due to compression but not so hard you have to strain alot. It it wont roll over then crank is siezed. Check them out and see. Take battery to an automotive parts house and get your battery tested.

fatboyz customz


----------



## Guest

Dustey said:


> The battery, one on the negative one on the positive. Also the battery is less than 5 months old. Since it ran low on oil would the motor be seized and it is just taking to much power to try and turn it over?


Voltage test is not enough. It has to have the amps to do the work and yes it is possible to have 12v w/o amps to push it. Have battery load tested at advanced auto or a place like that. I went thru this same agonizing deal a while back with a new battery. Changed out all cables and it turned out it was a bad 6mo old battery. It happensTry jumping it off with another vehicle. :thumbup:

If motor or starter is seized I would think you would hear a significant hum and the battery terminals will get very hot (possibly smoke) from trying. If all you are getting is a click then bad battery or starter. The fact that all your indicator lights are going crazy says battery to me. I hope I am right so you can get back on the trail:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute

If motor is seized the solenoid will just click happened to me a while back. Put a big socket and ratchet on the stator cover bolt and broke the motor free and then starter would roll motor over. But it does sound battery realated problem to me.

fatboyz customz


----------



## wolf_36

bigblackbrute said:


> If motor is seized the solenoid will just click happened to me a while back. Put a big socket and ratchet on the stator cover bolt and broke the motor free and then starter would roll motor over. But it does sound battery realated problem to me.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Same here spun a bearing and locked motor up , solenoid just clicked and nothing else happened. did as above and relized motor was locked up, Hope thats not your problem ( Did'nt take but a second for the crank to lock up and I was right there with it and just thought it stalled )


----------



## Guest

Yeah I was kind of unsure about what it would do if seized up. Sorry about that. I too hope that's not your problem:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Horribilis

*Pull Start*

You can also just try to give a pull on the pull start to see if the motor is seized. If it is, you won't be able to pull. If its not, then you will be able to make a pull.


----------

